# weird one



## Wirenuting

Yup, seen it, replaced it and then tested it..

You already checked the motor so after you replace the starter, take readings.
I'll write the readings in grease pencile inside the starter with a date.


----------



## VELOCI3

Contactor is bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## didntdoit

Yes sir, was part of original design for a part curing oven. Cycled way too frequently for conventional contactor after 2 replacements was told to change to a SSR.


----------



## 460 Delta

Iv'e seen it on a Furnas Innova NEMA size 1 controlling a 10HP motor on a 230 volt system. Overloaded for certain , but it ran like this for years. A new contact set and it went back in service. Found the problem with a tong meter first, then my 260 Simpson next. Voltage was low on one phase, but high enough to allow it to start.


----------



## MTW

460 Delta said:


> Iv'e seen it on a Furnas Innova NEMA size 1 controlling a 10HP motor on a 230 volt system. Overloaded for certain , but it ran like this for years. A new contact set and it went back in service. Found the problem with a tong meter first, then my 260 Simpson next. Voltage was low on one phase, but high enough to allow it to start.


Is that so?


----------



## flyboy

MTW said:


> Is that so?


As if you have any idea what he's talking about.


----------



## MTW

flyboy said:


> As if you have any idea what he's talking about.


Why do you hate me? :sad:


----------



## flyboy

MTW said:


> Why do you hate me? :sad:


----------



## 460 Delta

MTW said:


> Is that so?


It is so.


----------



## micromind

I saw it on a 300 HP IEC starter. 

The coil was fed from a small relay (not the ice cube type, a bit larger) that chattered thus causing the motor contractor to chatter. Being IEC, it didn't last long.......


----------



## gpop

I guess im more use to the AB 509 that you can abuse to a point that its covered in soot and the black plastic turns a grey color yet it still seems to work.


----------



## Wirenuting

gpop said:


> I guess im more use to the AB 509 that you can abuse to a point that its covered in soot and the black plastic turns a grey color yet it still seems to work.


The old FPE MCC buckets were like that. They lasted and wore like iron.


----------



## Signal1

MTW said:


> Is that so?


Go run some romex.


----------



## Flyingsod

Ive seen shorts trip a breaker before an overload. That makes sense to me. I'm not feeling why this situation would trip a breaker and not an overload. Improper heaters?


----------



## Wirenuting

Flyingsod said:


> Ive seen shorts trip a breaker before an overload. That makes sense to me. I'm not feeling why this situation would trip a breaker and not an overload. Improper heaters?


Breakers/fuses are for over current protection
O/L protection devices are for,,,, motor overload protection. 


Thermal magnetic breakers trip a lot quicker on a motor circuit because the thermal curve is can't carry the motors inrush.
Magnetic breakers don't see the thermal curve and will carry the inrush long enough for the motor to come up to speed.


----------



## 460 Delta

460 Delta said:


> Iv'e seen it on a Furnas Innova NEMA size 1 controlling a 10HP motor on a 230 volt system. Overloaded for certain , but it ran like this for years. A new contact set and it went back in service. Found the problem with a tong meter first, then my 260 Simpson next. Voltage was low on one phase, but high enough to allow it to start.


I need to finish my thought, I replaced the Furnas size 1 with a SD size 2 and put the Furnas in a size 0 combo that I "upgraded".


----------



## macmikeman

Signal1 said:


> Go run some romex.


I just made $900 dollars this morning running some Romex and hanging a flood lite on it that the owner provided. 8"00am to 10:30 am. And you make how much in 2.5 hours?


----------



## MTW

Signal1 said:


> Go run some romex.


I've been doing a lot of that lately - wiring up a 40 unit apartment building now.


----------



## MTW

macmikeman said:


> I just made $900 dollars this morning running some Romex and hanging a flood lite on it that the owner provided. 8"00am to 10:30 am. And you make how much in 2.5 hours?


You didn't "make" $900, you netted that much. Still, that's pretty good.


----------



## JRaef

micromind said:


> I saw it on a 300 HP IEC starter.
> 
> The coil was fed from a small relay (not the ice cube type, a bit larger) that chattered thus causing the motor contractor to chatter. Being IEC, it didn't last long.......


Chattering contacts are the worst thing you can do to a starter and will destroy anything in short order. The arcs that take place when the contacts open are the temperature of the surface of the sun. Nothing can stand up to that for long. IEC maybe a few minutes, NEMA maybe a few minutes more, but does it matter? The trick is to avoid setting up a situation where the contacts chatter.


----------



## Signal1

macmikeman said:


> I just made $900 dollars this morning running some Romex and hanging a flood lite on it that the owner provided. 8"00am to 10:30 am. And you make how much in 2.5 hours?


OK I'll be honest here.

I live in the Land of Old Houses, I mean 200 year old houses, and those houses are owned by some of the wealthiest doctors and professors in the world, and I used to say you can make more money with a box of romex and a good snake than by running 10000 feet of pipe. 
You see when I was young I worked for a large commercial outfit with my good friend, and when it folded in the early 90's crash my friend and I both started our own shops, I went commercial with all these vans and employees and pullers and stuff, and he went resi with a little pickup truck, a 4ft stepladder and a cordless drill. 
I worked all over Boston/Cambridge/Waltham etc doing commercial buildouts and switchgear and $10,000 lighting packages and making payroll every Friday, and he stayed local in Winchester and Lexington (yup that Lexington with the minuteman statue on the Green) running around with his little snake and box of wirenuts.
So while I had massive overhead and was busy busy getting burned out of thousands and thousands of dollars by crooked GC's and developers that little bastard was getting paid, and quite handsomely, for every little light he hung in the rich lady's walk in shoe closet. One job at a time, paid in full.
So eventually I took a city job cuz the benefits were nice and they gave me a fancy bucket truck, 

But that guy????????

OooOOOoohhh he's still at it, working in sneakers too, but he eventually built his own BIG house in Winchester, and another one right on the shores of Winnepesaukee, aaannd got himself a cool little shack on Martha's Vineyard where the Obama's hang out. But I'm good, I have my small house on a hill in the burb's overlooking the city lights and the harbor.
Once and awhile we still get together and have a good laugh when I say "go run some romex" like the old days but we both know who won the tortoise and the hare thingy, so I get that you made $900.00 before lunch and that's great but when it comes to the type of work we all do I'd rather be looking in a signal cabinet than crawling around in someones old attic full boxes of clothes they'll never wear again but they might fit someday.

See I was just kidding with MTW because he went like "Is that so?" again , but I'm thankful that we're all hard at work while the commie school teachers are out front of my office waving they're "I refuse to do my job " signs.

PS If you ever make it East before they tear down that Minuteman statue I'd show ya around cuz our guys won that one.


----------



## 460 Delta

MTW said:


> You didn't "make" $900, you netted that much


Is that so?
Are you also a trunkslammer accountant?


----------

